# Seiko Strap Removal ...



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Probably showing my age here but before I stick the wrong tool in the hole  could someone advise what my Seiko SKA371 strap is removed with?

I've only taken a couple of snaps of the watch & neither shows the lugs well but they don't look like Allen key or screw heads just round (?)

First one to answer wins a weeks supply of Sanatogen :lol:

Paul

PS - Isn't she sweet!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great watch!

Are you sure those fittings arnt just for show?

Check that there arnt just normal springbars in there in the normal way :huh: ...


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Great watch!
> 
> Are you sure those fittings arnt just for show?
> 
> Check that there arnt just normal springbars in there in the normal way :huh: ...


Jason - Thanks - I had a look on Â£bay & there's a "Seiko Bracelet Removal Tool" which looks similar to the pointy end of a Bergeon strap removal tool

I carefully poked my Bergeon one in the hole & I can feel the spring bar moving but the tool isn't quite long enough to release the spring bar - I'm sure

I have a small screwdriver that will do the job rather than lashing out on the proper tool on the bay ... Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ahhh, thats quite cool if they arnt just for show..... 

Get poking!


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

If it's any help, I've discovered that the business end of a 0.3 mechanical drafting pencil (with the lead retracted of course) makes a fine tool for removing Seiko watch straps. I then use a 0.9 for replacing the spring bars. Works faultlessly, without any possible damage (and I've found, also minimizes the chances of your spring bars taking to the skies!)

V


----------

